# What is the bes army?



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Now I realize that the best army is the one you have the most fun with but what I really wanted is to know what your favorite army is and why it is. I'm thinking of getting a fantasy army and I just wanted to get some ideas.:biggrin:
P.S. my apologies for the bes bunk up.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

My faverate army is Vampire Counts. I like being able to raise the dead back into the unit, so shooting isnt as deadly to me as it is to other races. Also Vampire Counts have some of the cooliest gear ive seen, im pretty knew to the game too, but i really like the Vampire Powers, and how different they are from other codex's.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Out of all the different armies I've been thinking of Vampire Counts are probably at the top of the list. My only problem with them is the lack of a plastic sprew for the vampire lord. Other then that I will probably go with them. But still I would like to hear form more people about their various armies.:biggrin:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

If you're looking at what to collect, check this thread.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

My fav is ogres... mainly because they are funny and fluffy, but then I only have 2 WFB armies and the other is HE (its ok but just not quite so fun).


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Over powered wise Demons of chaos, If you play them you will have problems finding opponents who don't whine.

I would say play warriors of chaos...people seem to love fighting them and they look amazing! (And kick ass)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ive heard alot about how fun the ogres are to play, i only know one person who plays them, and he says that he wont ever use them in a tournement (thats why he has WoC, but for fun games, they're his faverate army.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ogres rock in 1000pt tournies... but in proper 2k national tournies they are not a serious choice, no-one with an ogre army will every get intyo the top10 with the current rules unless they are jammy beond belief with their opponents (a tourny daemon list could walk over an ogre list even if both players got together and tried to come up with the perfect ogre counter list).
Then again BoC, OK and O&G are blatantly the weakest army books currently... BoC have been redone (released 6th Feb) and it cant be too long before OK and O&G have new books


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Skave for me, Fluffly, wild inventions (Doomwheel Rocks) and the best part (for me) is that I can blame someone else for losing ;P


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

In my eyes it's Lizardmen, they have the best magic users, some powerful ranged and poisonous attacks, powerful close combat troops and special quick units. Their own weakness is numbers


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright alright...
Seems like you want some more people answering this.

My favourite army throughout the years is and has always been Empire. I really like the very open fluff of the sturdy humans that makes it very customisable. You can think of almost anything and create awesome colour schemes without breaking with actual fluff. Besides fluff and colour schemes the army choices also give you enough options to really make any list quite personal and on par with your own created fluff. So yea The Empire is the best package deal I could think of. 

I also made a few ventures into the realms of the Dwarfs and High Elves. Collected around 500 to 1.000 points with both armies before each time falling back to my one true love. Now I'm just biding my time until those rumoured new inner circle knights are presented. I really need them to create my long lasted inquisitorial order, that is if they are not ugly as hell. Though I have high hopes for a lot of detail with new plastics.

Until their arrival I'll just wait and try to finish my short story/fluff.


----------

